# FAQ change to Eldar Psychic powers casting from transports.



## Jam123456 (Feb 9, 2012)

with the new change in FAQ regarding farseer psychic powers and not being able to cast a power on something outside a transport when the seer is within a transport how are people going to play Eldrad now and other seers? 

Does it not seem strange that a farseer can use his power on something behind a hill that he cant see but can't use his power through a tank. 

Eldrad flying about dooming stuff from the safety of a serpent seems to have come to an end. 
so will wraith guard be his new bodyguard if hes on foot or put him in the center of 20 guardians?

perhaps i will have to look at removing him from my list and go for two standard seers. one on bike and one on foot or to ride with my dragons. so i can get that doom fortune and guide where i need them all. 

Is it that now your Eldar list is going on foot or going on jetbikes?

Thoughts on how this will change the way you play your Eldar?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Jam123456 said:


> Does it not seem strange that a farseer can use his power on something behind a hill that he cant see but can't use his power through a tank.


Not to me. Armour plate or being inside an actual building or bunker stops other "non-LOS" things. Grey Knight Astral Aim for example.


----------



## tricktroller (Jan 27, 2012)

Can't use the leeching power of the doom of malantai on units embarked in vehicles. If it doesn't work in it shouldn't work out.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm effectively playing Footdar now anyway - 9 Walkers, Avatar, Farseer/Eldrad and Fire Dragons in Serpents. The Psyker normally goes in Dire Avengers, Guardians or Rangers.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah... Its been pretty much Guardian-Flush, Wraith-lists, Jetbikes-Galore, Monster-Madness, or AV10-Spam (9 War Walkers and 9 Vypers) since the dawn of 6th edition. Wave Serpents still hold promise as a transport for Fire Dragons, but to be honest I haven't even used them this edition. Not once, and that actually kind of bugs me to think about it. I tend to pick a theme and run with it, I guess its time for a 6th ed Fire-Frenzy list... But still, there won't be much call for a Farseer in a Wave Serpent in that one (definitely not in a Falcon).


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Styro-J said:


> Yeah... Its been pretty much *Guardian-Flush*, Wraith-lists, Jetbikes-Galore, Monster-Madness, or *AV10-Spam* (9 War Walkers and 9 Vypers) since the dawn of 6th edition. Wave Serpents still hold promise as a transport for Fire Dragons, but to be honest I haven't even used them this edition. Not once, and that actually kind of bugs me to think about it. I tend to pick a theme and run with it, I guess its time for a 6th ed Fire-Frenzy list... But still, there won't be much call for a Farseer in a Wave Serpent in that one (definitely not in a Falcon).


What nonsense is this, WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

would you use Guardians and SPAM War Walkers?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Serpents work reasonably well as a 1-of or 2-of, instead of spamming them like in 5th. 100pts buys you 6 S6 shots on an AV12 chassis with all the usual tricks plus a 5++ we didn't have last time round, which means you don't need to saturate the field in order to survive and get your cargo (Avengers or Dragons) where they need to go. Since the death of holofields and the buff to blasts, Prisms > Falcons but due to the glancing hits buff Walkers > Prisms anyway, so...



Ragewind said:


> What nonsense is this, WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> would you use Guardians and SPAM War Walkers?


It's not the Walkers you shouldn't spam, it's the Vypers. Still overcosted by far. Guardians are passable when fearless, but I wouldn't "spam" them.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I see this beeing fixed in the new Codex when it arrives. An upgrade that once again allow seers to use their powers from inside vehicles? Eldars are just to weak and they know it so why would they construct transports then inhibit the use of ther #1 strength?

This sound like GW should find someone new to represent the Eldar, someone with a sence of logic.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Moriouce said:


> I see this beeing fixed in the new Codex when it arrives. An upgrade that once again allow seers to use their powers from inside vehicles? Eldars are just to weak and they know it so why would they construct transports then inhibit the use of ther #1 strength?
> 
> This sound like GW should find someone new to represent the Eldar, someone with a sence of logic.


*Sense

Sorry but I had too


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Ragewind said:


> *Sense
> 
> Sorry but I had too


*to

Sorry, but I had to.

:grin: :laugh:


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Sethis said:


> *to
> 
> Sorry, but I had to.
> 
> :grin: :laugh:


My Response


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok I have been reading through the rules and FAQ and my assessment of this FAQ in regards of the Eladr Psychic Powers is that it is totally wrong.

FAQ's are only "House Rules" and where the Rulebook says you can cast non LOS powers from inside a vehicle you can't have an FAQ overturn that.

On my table Eldar Powers from vehicles are fine. Just like the silly "no wounds to out of range thing", also from the latest FAQ


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Ok I have been reading through the rules and FAQ and my assessment of this FAQ in regards of the Eladr Psychic Powers is that it is totally wrong.
> 
> FAQ's are only "House Rules" and where the Rulebook says you can cast non LOS powers from inside a vehicle you can't have an FAQ overturn that.
> 
> On my table Eldar Powers from vehicles are fine. Just like the silly "no wounds to out of range thing", also from the latest FAQ


That's correct it would need to be a Errata


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Ragewind said:


> That's correct it would need to be a Errata


Even more than that, it would need to be an amendment.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I know, I should know better than Vypers and Guardians. But not only do I like a challenge, they seem to win (d-cannons the day for the guardians every time). Which I hate cuz I still hate guardians , Vypers I am warming up to.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Just pray that Hornets make it into the codex, rendering Vypers obsolete.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Or that they drop to 35 points with a shurcan included, and options get cheaper


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Vypers that a point drop can't fix.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Apart from BS4, the ability to take a second heavy, or even an underslung firepike/fusion gun/flamer. Which would, y'know, make them effective as the fast paper thin gunboats they're supposed to be...


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, if you want to make them more effective at what they do...that is another matter. 


BS 4 should be standard across the Eldar army, but that's for the wishlisting thread.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Styro-J said:


> I know, I should know better than Vypers and Guardians. But not only do I like a challenge, they seem to win (d-cannons the day for the guardians every time). Which I hate cuz I still hate guardians , Vypers I am warming up to.


You can get a 3+ cover save very easy with that turret, makes them deceptively durable.


----------



## Jam123456 (Feb 9, 2012)

Well after reading the GW website it says

"FAQs, or Frequently Asked Questions are grey areas, points of confusion or places where rules can and have been interpreted in conflicting ways. For each FAQ we provide the answer as determined by the Games Development team; while these are not hard and fast rules text in the same way as Errata, they should be considered the 'official' interpretation"

Unfortunately the FAQ being the official interpretation means that if anyone questions your using powers from in a serpent they can say the official interpretation of the rules are that you can't. 

So FAQ is as good as a rule change. 

Well done GW. thats another fine mess you've got us into, time to bring out the Avatar and Lords.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

i call your blah blah blah inside outside powers and raise you my "nids" codex:laugh:


----------

